# Buy button problems



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Johnny...

Was just about to place an order for a couple of things and the Poorboys quick detailer I was gonna try doesn't seem to have a buy button but its saying its in stock. Shall I order the the rest of the things I want and email you to add the detailer or should I wait for you to sort the buy button?


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Would help if I put a link to the product in question...

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9964


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah! We added the products but didnt make it live till we had it in stock.... Which we have......

It should be live now!


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Ordered and by the looks of it its been despatched.

Super service as ever. Can't wait to use my new goodies. This is getting more addictive that I thought!


----------

